# Dripping and steaming group head



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

My classic has just started to drip from the group head, if I leave it long enough it starts to steam. I can also hear the occasional sound of, what sounds like boiling water. I have cleaned the solenoid and frequently des ale and clean.

Any ideas?

Ta.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe this

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_seals__shower_plates_an.html


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Should have mentioned I also changed the group gasket


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

what model number is it?


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi

It's 2007


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

If leaking from brewhead on a classic it suggests the solenoid not closing properly, probably scale or debris stuck in there


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Cheers, just waiting for the replacement. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just installed the new solenoid and all working as should be. Many thanks mark


----------

